# BittangabeeBay... Eden 2/11/06 - 7/11/06



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok, breaking in the beast at Bittangabee Bay 8). :lol:  :twisted:

All and anybody welcome of course ( being 50,000 km from anywhere i dont expect to see too many peoples) but good ol' Melbourne hospitality will be on hand should somebody like to venture out.

..........giddy-up........


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Best of luck on the debut trip Tony, be sure to take many photos!


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Tony, be sure to take many photos! said Squidder.
And towels, say I :wink:  
Go get em Smurf :!: :!:


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

> All and anybody welcome of course ( being 50,000 km from anywhere i dont expect to see too many peoples) but good ol' Melbourne hospitality will be on hand should somebody like to venture out.
> 
> ..........giddy-up........


[/quote]

Yes Bittangabee is isolated and a lovely place to camp. 
Don't think I can spare the time to get down there towards the end of the week as my business is flat out at the moment :roll: 
Although I may just hit Twofold Bay for a few hours tomorrow morning.
Good luck.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

so how did you go 'knot-to-fast, get out onto TwoFold... i must say the forcasted weather isnt looking to pleasent up your way this coming week... oh well - figure im gonna get wet anyway  JUST ASK PODDY. yeah poddy i didnt miss the mark with the old 'TOWELS' comment ya bastard .. lol :roll: :wink: ( well deserved comment really)...
and cheers Jason - i will be taking plenty of photos mate, just dont know if they can be posted on forum as it wont be a digital camera( my digital cameras still a little water logged )   

cheers lads, catch ya when i get back next week .. gonna hit the mornington side of the bay this time round..


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

[quote said:


> SMURFSMUGGLA":fa72c]so how did you go 'knot-to-fast, get out onto TwoFold...


No go on Twofold today Smurfman, as I had to drive the kids to school so went to Mogareeka Inlet. (Bega River) instead.
The old man used to say, "east wind no fish" and it must be true, either that or I'm just a lousy fisherman. :roll: 
Just one small Flattie and a Squid that took a soft plastic.


----------

